# Some heavy photoshop of my Jeep



## metatrox (Sep 14, 2011)

New here, just wanted to share these images that i took. Originally shot for HDR's and then heavily photoshopped for fun.

Lava Jeep






Space Jeep





Jurassic Jeep





Clean Jeep





Was just done for fun, and to highlight my photoshop abilities for my portfolio.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice.

I think you need to make the ground underneath the jeep darker depending where the source of light is.


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice and love the Jeep!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice!  The lava one is my favorite...

:thumbup:


----------



## edinchez (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, you have some mad photoshop skills. Great pictures!


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 15, 2011)

Wicked Jeep! The lava image is really cool.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, you Jeep O|||||||O owners are quiet the dreamers ... or really like to drive to the extremes.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Sep 15, 2011)

thoses are bad azz


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Sep 16, 2011)

love the last one


----------



## itBurns (Sep 17, 2011)

You definitely have quite the photoshop talent! I'd be interested in seeing the originals, because quite frankly, I think you went to the moon by the looks of it  

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Destin (Sep 17, 2011)

So...uhh... What color is it in real life? Haha.


----------



## metatrox (Sep 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice.
> I think you need to make the ground underneath the jeep darker depending where the source of light is.


Yeah I see what you mean especially for the moon scene. Hard Light



Hardrock said:


> Very nice and love the Jeep!


Thanks!



O|||||||O said:


> Nice!  The lava one is my favorite...:thumbup:


 Fellow jeeper?



edinchez said:


> Wow, you have some mad photoshop skills. Great pictures!


I dunno about Mad but many years of playing around. lol



BlackSheep said:


> Wicked Jeep! The lava image is really cool.


Thank you!



dxqcanada said:


> Ah, you Jeep O|||||||O owners are quiet the dreamers ... or really like to drive to the extremes.


lol yeah perhaps a bit extreme, but hey they are good dreams lol!



rgregory1965 said:


> thoses are bad azz


Thanks!



MrMikeyZ2189 said:


> love the last one


The one with the least amount of photoshop, lol thanks!



itBurns said:


> You definitely have quite the photoshop talent! I'd be interested in seeing the originals, because quite frankly, I think you went to the moon by the looks of it
> Awesome stuff.



Haha! each one of the major edits took a couple hours each, so "to the moon" fits well. lol 
Check out below imma post some of the originals and processes.



Destin said:


> So...uhh... What color is it in real life? Haha.


LOL the blue of the last and first image is the real color.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2011)

metatrox said:


> Fellow jeeper?


You noticed?  

:thumbup:






Sadly, I don't even own a Jeep anymore...  

Two kids meant that I didn't have the budget to keep them running like they should, so I sold them...  That seemed better than letting them rust.


----------



## metatrox (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are a couple of the originals and a little step process of one.


A shot of the 3 original exposures, the HDR, and the Edit.





-----------------------------

Here is a little timeline of the process of the volcano:

1) Original Photo
- This is the original single exposure photo.


 _(too many images so click to view)_

2) HDR Image
- This is an HDR that was created using three shots. -2,0,+2.


 _(too many images so click to view)_

3) Sky Cutout
- I originally knew i was going to cutout the sky and just put in some clouds. So i spent time doing this. 
- Its important you dont go cheap and just try to use the magic wand for everything. I spent quite a while using the lasso/polly tool to cut it all out. 
- Also add a 1px feather because it helps blend.





4) Landscape / Sky
- Next was to add the background. This is where the whole Volcano idea came in.
- Google images is your friend.
- The background has actually been edited a bit because all that smoke wasn't coming from the top of that mountain so i shopped it to come out the top of it.





5) Lava Stuff
- I wanted to get some "lava" stuff into the shot so i found all these separate pieces and placed them in different areas.
- They are placed behind the original layer but on top of the background layer.
- Blending it all was not so fun!





6) Heat Glow
- Needed to add some red glow to help with the "heat" effect.
- Added red to the sky and to the rock/hill below the lava stuff.





7) More Heat!
- Also added some red glow to parts of the Jeep.
- Dash, Rollbar, Rear, and Hood.
- I know it isn't very accurate but it works.





8) More Lava Baby!
- The sides in front and back of the jeep seemed too plain.
- Time to add some flowing lava to the scene.
- Two images I found and blended in.





9) Jeep Touchup
- Based on some criticism I received, I touched up the Jeep some to help it blend overall in the scene..





10) Bring the Heat!
- Added an overall red tint to the entire image to bring it all together.





------------------
The original Jurassic Jeep photo,


----------



## scifitographer (Sep 19, 2011)

i love your moon buggy!!!!


----------



## metatrox (Sep 21, 2011)

scifitographer said:
			
		

> i love your moon buggy!!!!



Lol thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice Jeep, nice pics


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 21, 2011)

nicely done.  my only complaint is an internal combustion engine wouldnt run on the moon!


----------



## metatrox (Sep 23, 2011)

spacefuzz said:
			
		

> nicely done.  my only complaint is an internal combustion engine wouldnt run on the moon!



Specially modified, solar electric battery hybrid..... Yeah that's it....


----------

